# My Wizz Track Rebuild



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

Here are the pictures I promised under the classified section. I replaced the TOMY Track Double L, on Saturday, with a Wizz Track purchased from Ed Delfin. The track is mechanically perfect, but I wanted to update the appearance. I puttied the holes, painted the in-field green, touch-up painted, put 8 ft. pieces of lexan in for infield walls, and put new colored foam on the drivers stations. It's now ready to race! The rebuild will be featured in the Jan. 2013 issue of HORCTC.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow they will be visiting you instead Disney.
Nice layout
SJJ


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks real nice, would like to race on it, but it's a bit of a drive. Good luck to the racers down there.


----------

